# What score do you get for the HRA



## Fontana (Jan 25, 2009)

What score do you get?


----------



## genandnic (Jan 25, 2009)

I think around the same amount as you.


----------



## MygL (Jan 25, 2009)

i always get 50,000-


----------



## Placktor (Jan 25, 2009)

pff 38,000 im in the middle of remodling my house


----------



## Link (Jan 25, 2009)

It's over NINE THOUUUUSAAAAAANNNND!

No seriuosly, I think I'm at 12,000 or something. x3
Remodelling..


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 25, 2009)

I think mines about 70,000 to 80,000.

I don't want every peice of gorgeous furniture on the second floor. It looks good how it is.


----------



## Link (Jan 25, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I think mines about 70,000 to 80,000.
> 
> I don't want every peice of gorgeous furniture on the second floor. It looks good how it is.


And that's why I hate the HRA ;P


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Jan 25, 2009)

126,000 something.

if you hate the hra, just stop the letters from coming.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 25, 2009)

City folk: 55,000
Original:118,000


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 25, 2009)

98,000 In my main's house, I'm still working on the others. :|


----------



## Elliot (Feb 10, 2009)

10,000 i really need good furnish..


----------



## Miranda (Feb 10, 2009)

I got 130,000 this past Sunday.


----------



## lilshortay (Feb 10, 2009)

mines low right now.... lke 10000


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 10, 2009)

mine's something like 170,000, but i don't try to raise that at all, because i like my house to actually be "livable" and pleasing to look at, lol. if a lot of junk piled up gave me 445,233,345,675... wouldn't make a difference to me. <3


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 10, 2009)

this week, I remodeled saturday and fen shuid so i have red on east, green on south, yellow in west and (not sure if necessary)  blue in north.

I also have all but 2 lucky items, most of gorgeous series,and mario.(once finished ill probably havr 250k+)


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2009)

I got 81,000 something for my basement. I am quite happy with it. ^_^


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Feb 14, 2009)

i've never understood how people got so many points from the HRA
i have 104 i think XD
can you ever get your room as the model room?


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 14, 2009)

My points are 46,881.
I need more furniture sets.


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 14, 2009)

this weeks was around 70,000 but my highest was 123,000


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 14, 2009)

Nedrian said:
			
		

> mine's something like 170,000, but i don't try to raise that at all, because i like my house to actually be "livable" and pleasing to look at, lol. if a lot of junk piled up gave me 445,233,345,675... wouldn't make a difference to me. <3


i thought the highest HRA rating was 150k???


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 19, 2009)

I think I got 32,000. I'm working on it! >_< (47 left!)


----------



## Fontana (Mar 11, 2009)

yay!

i got 282,000 points today

im so proud


----------



## spector1 (Mar 12, 2009)

37.000


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 12, 2009)

Low.. thats all Im going to say xD


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 12, 2009)

Just under 20,000.


I like my house how it is, so get stuffed, HRA.


----------



## Collin (Mar 12, 2009)

68k 
harvest series in my basement. lyle likes it.


----------



## Rene (Mar 12, 2009)

about 180,000 
i've got princesss set in my basement, main floor is filled with lucky items and upstairs is my show-off-room with a metroid, blue falcon, throne, 2 gulliver etc.


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 21, 2009)

110k


----------



## Phoenix Days (Mar 21, 2009)

almost 30 000


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 21, 2009)

i have something like 80,000 points


----------



## Knuks_101 (Mar 21, 2009)

mine is 9,061 so it will get higher really soon!!


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Mar 21, 2009)

The highest I've gotten is 97,000....

But currently I only have 80k, because I use my first floor as a storage for random junk.


----------



## StbAn (Mar 21, 2009)

66.000


----------



## nick1.2.3.4 (Mar 21, 2009)

On my last one: 23,000.
But that was before I put in snowman/Modern set.


----------



## Rene (Mar 23, 2009)

200.000 :dance:


----------



## animalfan (Mar 23, 2009)

i get 15,000


----------



## Wolf (Mar 23, 2009)

i got 80 once but now im getting about 50

Thats in thousands by the way lol


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 23, 2009)

currently... ehm... 18.000 points or something xD

btw, 400 posts! yay!


----------



## Robin (Mar 23, 2009)

I got 183,120.







There is proof! Lol!


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 23, 2009)

70000

I need to fill the basement... <_<


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 23, 2009)

103,000 or something...but my basement is currently empty so...HA!


----------



## Darkbunny (Mar 23, 2009)

I have 207,258
I almost got all the lucky items 3 left! i also have the mario set in the basement. And the other u dont want to know the crazyness inside that room XD


----------



## bud (Mar 23, 2009)

mines at 67,000, but i go with a more refined style of arranging my furniture. The only thing that puts my rating up is my basement that has most of the mario set and the Master Sword, Triforce and arwing. I could probably get my score really high but I go for what makes me happy, not my score


----------



## Robin (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't really mind anymore what my score is because I have those house models now 

Good Luck all!


----------



## D Man 83 (Mar 23, 2009)

21,000 something........i forgot


----------



## bud (Mar 23, 2009)

if i really want those models, all i have to do is buy a large amount of the cheapest lucky item i have XD


----------



## D Man 83 (Mar 23, 2009)

could anyone get me a gold lucky cat


----------



## Anna (Mar 27, 2009)

16,000 LOL


----------



## Collin (Mar 27, 2009)

Knuks_101 said:
			
		

> mine is 9,061 so it will get higher really soon!!


ITS OVER NINE - THHHHHHOUUUUUUUUUUSOOOOOOOOONDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## crystal_skull (Mar 27, 2009)

[quote="]It's over NINE THOUUUUSAAAAAANNNND!

No seriuosly, I think I'm at 12,000 or something. x3
Remodelling..[/quote]lol OVER 9,000 
i just got the game 2 weeks ago and im at 3,000 estimated


----------



## akmaruman09 (Mar 27, 2009)

bout 80,000 on my wild world game my accf game ehhh still working on it


----------



## Phil (Mar 27, 2009)

i've gotten
around 113,000


----------



## solarshadow (Apr 6, 2009)

126k on WW, but only 62k on CF.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 6, 2009)

130k


----------



## Nic (Apr 6, 2009)

0


----------



## dude12 (Apr 6, 2009)

i got 64,000! for the complete bunny set!


----------



## Phoenix Days (Apr 6, 2009)

now i have 37 000 something and my house is the model room for my friends (the theme was the cutest room)


----------



## blueturbo (Apr 7, 2009)

15,000 aproximately.


----------

